# Fudpuckers Summer Slam



## bullocklt (Mar 24, 2014)

$200.00 entry fee
4 divisions snapper, mackerel, wahoo, dolphin

Captains meeting Friday July 11th
tournament Saturday July 12th, 

http://www.fudpucker.com/special-events/fishing-tournaments/summerslam

or 

https://www.facebook.com/FudpuckersSummerSlam

for more info


----------

